# Ft. Pickens Pier Report July 3, 2013



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Arrived at 4:30 am along with two fishing buds and caught plenty of perfect size Spanish Mackerel bait/lys. Fished from daylight till 1:00 pm and we didn't catch any Spanish Mackerel, not even a knock down. No-one else caught any Spanish Mackerel or Kings while I was there either. A large number of children came to the pier around noon and started catching hardtails. You would have thought they just landed the biggest King or Spanish Mackerel of their life. Children were running the parents ragged by needing more bait or take my fish off so I can catch another hardtails/Blue Runner. Rained in the am and cleared up nice around 6:30 am. Just take plenty of food and refreshments for the slow times. Might be better to take a break from fishing and go to one of the covered shelters and have a cookout and just relax until middle of July when the fishing should start improving.
_________________


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

yesterday morning at bob sykes gulf breeze side. plenty of bait. several spanish and snapper caught. only 1 legal snapper though. spanish are still thin but they are eating. after tide changed and starting going out, it was strong and the bite went cold.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

We also had a northeast wind, which seen to keep any bait from drifting to deeper water.
Thanks for the report from Bob Sykes bridge!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we hit pickens pier last night from 8pm till 6am.  sllooowwww. but ugly caught a new personal record! tore up his 9/0 and stretched out his 80lb really good. 

was not a shark.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> we hit pickens pier last night from 8pm till 6am. sllooowwww. but ugly caught a new personal record! tore up his 9/0 and stretched out his 80lb really good.
> 
> was not a shark.


I want to see what he caught!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here you go Avid


----------

